# Collarbone-3 months and not healed



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

Distal fracture of my left collarbone Jan. 20. Surgery to put a plate and screws in Feb. 2. Just had my latest follow-up with my orthopedic surgeon on April 24 and he says, "Yeah, we have good alignment. Got some filling in here. Boy, it's really TRYING." Discouraging, to say the least. I haven't been cleared for any PT at all since the surgery; only circular and pendulum-like movements with my arm hanging at my side. The doc HAS cleared me for riding on flat surfaces, but i'm scared to death of even the mild impact of that causing a backslide in my recovery; not to mention, what if I crash? Tonight, i get fitted for a bone stimulator (yeah, i said 'bone stimulator,' beavis) to encourage more bone growth around the fracture site. Next checkup is another four weeks away.

I guess my question is this: Has anyone else out there taken this long to bounce back from a C-bone break? Or, if you ever were prescribed a bone stimulator for any fracture, did it help? I'm just so discouraged at this point (and, yes, feeling a bit sorry for myself), and am seriously considering getting a second opinion, though it seems a bit late for that.

I turn 39 in July, so I know I don't heal as quickly as i used to, but this measly little bone is taking as long to heal as the femur i busted two years ago.


----------



## Pegasos (Feb 9, 2007)

ODB said:


> Distal fracture of my left collarbone Jan. 20. Surgery to put a plate and screws in Feb. 2. Just had my latest follow-up with my orthopedic surgeon on April 24 and he says, "Yeah, we have good alignment. Got some filling in here. Boy, it's really TRYING." Discouraging, to say the least. I haven't been cleared for any PT at all since the surgery; only circular and pendulum-like movements with my arm hanging at my side. The doc HAS cleared me for riding on flat surfaces, but i'm scared to death of even the mild impact of that causing a backslide in my recovery; not to mention, what if I crash? Tonight, i get fitted for a bone stimulator (yeah, i said 'bone stimulator,' beavis) to encourage more bone growth around the fracture site. Next checkup is another four weeks away.
> 
> I guess my question is this: Has anyone else out there taken this long to bounce back from a C-bone break? Or, if you ever were prescribed a bone stimulator for any fracture, did it help? I'm just so discouraged at this point (and, yes, feeling a bit sorry for myself), and am seriously considering getting a second opinion, though it seems a bit late for that.
> 
> I turn 39 in July, so I know I don't heal as quickly as i used to, but this measly little bone is taking as long to heal as the femur i busted two years ago.


Don't get discouraged. Unfortunately, the clavicle is made out of a spongy type bone that heals slowly but eventually it gets there. There are a lot of variables on bone healing eg: type of fracture, alignement, bone quality etc. so you shouldn't compare your femur with your clavicle fracture. If I were you I wouldn't ride in case you crush (ride a trainer if you must). Bone stimulators are not a new thing and can work miracles but it's also telling me that you must have a huge gap and must have been a bad fracture. Personally I don't like plates and screws on the clavicle but your doc must had a good reason for going that way. Hope this puts your mind at rest (a little). Take care.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I broke mine when I was twenty. I felt it for a full year if I put pressure on my shoulder. You need to give it time. If you bail hard it will break again especially if it is too soon. I recommend learning some shoulder rolls btw. I have bailed numerous times, sometimes badly on the same collar bone side and have been fortunate enough to not rebreak it. The shoulder rolls have saved my ass seriously. I have done hundreds of them during a few years of martial arts training a decade or so ago. Just for the record there were an additional 16 motorcycle crashes on pavement aside from the one that broke my collar bone. I cant count the nuber of falls on the bicycle. I am as old as you (43), you need to let your body heal. You may end up regretting haste.

Drew


----------



## blindsquirrel (Jun 12, 2006)

I posted this reply to a similar situation, hope it helps...:thumbsup:

_Broke the left clavicle in a crash a couple years ago, four pieces lots O pain, I figured they surgeon would fix it with pins and screws but he just used the bracing strap and that's it! It healed up just fine except the left bone is shorthened about 3/8". The key to healing it fast is to avoid diet soda and antacids as they contain calcium carbonate which I'm told prevents absorbtion of calcium. The first three weeks I had no bone healing from eating alot of "Tum's w/calcium" because the pain killers upset my stomach. Did some research on it and avoided the items mentioned while also taking a Calcium/Vitamin D and Vitamin K supplement, it worked like magic! I have broken alot of bones in my life including arm three times and neck vertebrae I wouldn't wish the CB break on anyone. Total healing time to normal was about 5 weeks, don't try to come back too fast as the material your body first applies to the fracture site is a somewhat flexible material which gives the shoulder some mobility but don't push it or it hurts like hell and sets you back, wait til you have an xray that shows calcification of the fracture, I work for an orthopaedic company so if I break it again I'll try to get an employee discount on a titanium replacement or should I go carbon fiber?_


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

*Yeah, they take some time.*



ODB said:


> Distal fracture of my left collarbone Jan. 20. Surgery to put a plate and screws in Feb. 2. Just had my latest follow-up with my orthopedic surgeon on April 24 and he says, "Yeah, we have good alignment. Got some filling in here. Boy, it's really TRYING." Discouraging, to say the least. I haven't been cleared for any PT at all since the surgery; only circular and pendulum-like movements with my arm hanging at my side. The doc HAS cleared me for riding on flat surfaces, but i'm scared to death of even the mild impact of that causing a backslide in my recovery; not to mention, what if I crash? Tonight, i get fitted for a bone stimulator (yeah, i said 'bone stimulator,' beavis) to encourage more bone growth around the fracture site. Next checkup is another four weeks away.
> 
> I guess my question is this: Has anyone else out there taken this long to bounce back from a C-bone break? Or, if you ever were prescribed a bone stimulator for any fracture, did it help? I'm just so discouraged at this point (and, yes, feeling a bit sorry for myself), and am seriously considering getting a second opinion, though it seems a bit late for that.
> 
> I turn 39 in July, so I know I don't heal as quickly as i used to, but this measly little bone is taking as long to heal as the femur i busted two years ago.


Very interesting story.

My ortho has told me that he's seen some collar bones take up to 5-6 months. Very little blood flow is the culprit according to my ortho. That and it's almost impossible to fully immobilize so it can heal up. I Broke my right side on 12/04/06. Broke it about an 1.5 inches from the far end. Required a plate. The plate they put in was s'posed to be permanent. The plate pulled out. So they went back in and put a temporary plate in. Fast forward to a April 14th. That's 5 days prior to my scheduled surgery to have that temp plate pulled out of my right shoulder. On the 14th I was JRA, and busted my left collar bone.:madman: :madmax:  No sh!t. Only five days prior to getting that plate out of my right side. So I cruise to the ER. Xrays look EXACTLY like my right side did. Yep, required a plate to be put in. So, on the 19th I had the plate taken out of my right side and a new plate put in my left.

So, anyway, yeah, the bone stimulator. I used one on my right side after I had that 2nd plate put in. Seemed to work real well. Just had a follow up today and the doc says it looks great.... That's 3.5 months it took to heal after the 2nd plate was put in.

Here's hoping you heal up quick.


----------



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

simplton said:


> Very interesting story.
> 
> My ortho has told me that he's seen some collar bones take up to 5-6 months. Very little blood flow is the culprit according to my ortho. That and it's almost impossible to fully immobilize so it can heal up. I Broke my right side on 12/04/06. Broke it about an 1.5 inches from the far end. Required a plate. The plate they put in was s'posed to be permanent. The plate pulled out. So they went back in and put a temporary plate in. Fast forward to a April 14th. That's 5 days prior to my scheduled surgery to have that temp plate pulled out of my right shoulder. On the 14th I was JRA, and busted my left collar bone.:madman: :madmax:  No sh!t. Only five days prior to getting that plate out of my right side. So I cruise to the ER. Xrays look EXACTLY like my right side did. Yep, required a plate to be put in. So, on the 19th I had the plate taken out of my right side and a new plate put in my left.
> 
> ...


Quick question about your experience with the bone stimulator: It may just be psychosomatic, but i swear that after just five days using the thing, the shoulder actually feels better. I wasn't in any great discomfort in the first place, but i feel like i don't get those odd twinges of pain as often as before. Did you have a similar experience? Or is this all just wishful thinking on my part?

And damn, I thought i was born under a bad sign when it came to injuries. Going from one C-bone break right to another .... i think i'd just have someone take me out back and shoot me. 

Thanks to all of you who have shared your stories.


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

Odd, I experienced the exact opposite feeling right after starting with the stimulator. Here's the thing though... the temp plate that they put in was really more of a hook design where the hook end was wedged under the acromion, resting on top of the rotator cuff. Needless to say there's not much room in there so I attribute my discomfort with getting used to having the newer plate in there. Honestly, when they pulled that plate out it felt like someone popped my shoulder. Instant relief. The left is another story altogether...

Glad to hear that you're feeling better. I hope that you heal up and hit the trails real soon... My ortho had me using the bone growth gizmo twice daily. Said that there's no proof that it would speed things up by doubling the sessions but that it wouldn't hurt if I had the time.

I'm sure that you have seen the x-rays of your plate. I've attached a pic of the temp plate they had in me...


----------



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, mine's a different dealio: just a flat plate that runs along the top of the clavicle, with seven screws holding it all together. And it's permanent equipment, unless something goes wrong, like what happened with your surgery. Thanks again for the response, and the well-wishes. Appreciate it.


----------



## konadownhill (Mar 25, 2007)

Broke my collar bone. Worst one hospital's ever seen, made nurses sick. Doctor said medical term was "destroyed", not enough left to pin / plate. Was benchpressing a month after, could feel pieces of bones moving around. 3 months, same thing, benching and moving bones. Bottom line, 1 year to heal. Still hurts 4 years later.


----------



## rural (Jun 14, 2006)

Man - you guys are depressing me with those recovery times - then again Simplton's story of busting his left before his right had healed, that pretty much takes the prize for sucking the most and maybe life is not so bad with just one bad shoulder.

I'm also 39, and I managed to rip the tendons and have the shoulder drop down by an inch or two and rather than a clavicle/collar bone break I smashed the end of it.









I had surgery about 4 weeks ago and my Ortho and put a fake tendon/nylon thing through the bones and pulled my shoulder back into place.
There's some screws and small metal stuff I couldn't identify, but he didn't use as many screws as he thought he would before surgery. Said some of the bone fragments were too small and when the shoulder was pulled back into place most of them lined up quite well. Apparently not using too many screws is a good thing as this means less impact on the blood flow to the bone and therefore faster recovery??
I am freaking out a little bit as the bone fragments are only being held in by the muscle flap (I assume). And every time I get a new twinge of pain I keep thinking - what happens if some things moved.
I've been really bummed out as the pain just hasn't been getting better and I felt like I was getting no progress and even going backwards. That was up until 2 days ago where magically it started to feel a bit better. 
At the moment I'm sweating on May 14 for more X-Rays and hopefully clearance to start PT.

I am hanging out to go for a ride and going completely stir crazy but know I will have to wait.
I bought new tires and some new parts for my bike in a vain attempt to find happiness, but without a working right arm I have no hope of fitting any of them so even that sucks.


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

Question for you folks who had the CB repaired with plate and screws.I had my surgery a week ago. A pretty large area of my shoulder/chest below the incision is quite numb. No issues above the incision. Did you have any numbness? If so, did it eventually get better?


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

Collarbone's not fun. I broke mine about two years ago and had surgery. I went on a snowboarding trip about 6 weeks after. Suppossed to be taking it easy but me and my brother started an implied race. We crashed and it was sore. Upon seeing the ortho I had refractured. 
Don't rush back into it. I was being dumb and it was a real high speed crash. lifting weights helped me get my strength back and speed recovery up(second time).


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

*Yep, not much feeling.....*

on the top of my right shoulder. Not surprising considering that it was opened up 3 times in exactly the same spot. Anyway, my ortho explained that there's quite a network of nerves in that area and they cut through most of it getting to the cb. Some feeling will return after time. Right now I can touch the tops of both my shoulders and not feel either at all. The numbness on my right side goes down my back a little more than the left does.



bikingbob said:


> Question for you folks who had the CB repaired with plate and screws.I had my surgery a week ago. A pretty large area of my shoulder/chest below the incision is quite numb. No issues above the incision. Did you have any numbness? If so, did it eventually get better?


----------



## singlespeedsycip (Jan 30, 2005)

Broke (actually shattered according to my doc) my right one about three years ago....hit the pavement at 40+ during a road ride...no plates or screws just that damned figure eight brace and surgery after it healed to shave down all of the jagged bone fragments that were causing my skin to tent up when I would turn my head....
Just hang in there...it took me probably about 9 months to actually feel like I could go back to the gym and get back on the bike. If you have one definetely get on the trainer/stationary bike and build your base milage up....its boring but you will benefit once you get back on the bike....


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your injury. My friend had the same injury as you. It took over 7 months to feel he was better. The main reason for the slow recovery, he hopped back on th bikes too soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The memory of his crash lives with him- he has a small little bump where the "bonehead" injury occurred. His daily reminder to be more carful.


----------



## DownhillR3 (May 10, 2007)

ODB said:


> Distal fracture of my left collarbone Jan. 20. Surgery to put a plate and screws in Feb. 2. Just had my latest follow-up with my orthopedic surgeon on April 24 and he says, "Yeah, we have good alignment. Got some filling in here. Boy, it's really TRYING." Discouraging, to say the least. I haven't been cleared for any PT at all since the surgery; only circular and pendulum-like movements with my arm hanging at my side. The doc HAS cleared me for riding on flat surfaces, but i'm scared to death of even the mild impact of that causing a backslide in my recovery; not to mention, what if I crash? Tonight, i get fitted for a bone stimulator (yeah, i said 'bone stimulator,' beavis) to encourage more bone growth around the fracture site. Next checkup is another four weeks away.
> 
> I guess my question is this: Has anyone else out there taken this long to bounce back from a C-bone break? Or, if you ever were prescribed a bone stimulator for any fracture, did it help? I'm just so discouraged at this point (and, yes, feeling a bit sorry for myself), and am seriously considering getting a second opinion, though it seems a bit late for that.
> 
> I turn 39 in July, so I know I don't heal as quickly as i used to, but this measly little bone is taking as long to heal as the femur i busted two years ago.


Last sept. I had a 1/100 shot of breaking my right collarbone. I broke it way out near the tip by the shoulder. Bone didn't pop all the way through the skin but enough where you could see it white, about a 1 inch bump. Thank god I had a chest protector on or it would have been worse. So i had to wait a week with it in a sling until my surgery because of the swelling. Like you, I got a plate & 8 screws put in. Throughout this ordeal, I never heard of a bone stimulator. I was back able to snowboard by late Dec. but had to... "take it easy" they said. But it felt good, except when I still touch the area I feel the plate, due to i'm basically skin/bone & only 16. So far everything is good, it healed it great. Have all my movement back and this spring I started lifting weights for my arms to build them up. Hope this helps.

"Yeah, we have good alignment. Got some filling in here. Boy, it's really TRYING." haha if you thought that was weird, when I went back to get my staples out my doctor goes "oh that cut looks alike bigger then I thought." (to put the plate in, scar from my neck to the tip of my shoulder)


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 13, 2006)

12 years ago I broke my clavicle when a horse bucked me off on one of the trails that I mountain bike today (make _that_ past tense too since I'm nursing a broken anke now). I never had surgery and the broken part of the collar bone never healed. No one ever said anything to me about surgery being an option, maybe because I was with an HMO. Anyway, in the end I had the tie down surgery that Ortho described above mostly for cosmetic reasons. Everything works fine, I have no pain, I am still numb from where the incision was and at least I don't have to worry about rebreaking it. I do have trouble keeping my bra strap up on that shoulder but I don't imagine that that's a problem for most of you guys.

When I was riding and jumping horses I think that 50% to 60% of my fellow riders had broken their clavicles and frequently multiple times. They rarely had surgery and they rarely stopped riding for more than one or two weeks. ( I was back in 3 weeks) The injury wasn't treated as a big thing. Maybe the stress on the clavicle from pulling back on the reins is different from going downhill on a bike.


----------



## Bluering (May 15, 2007)

What a bummer for you... I broke my right CB mid colum in two places 12.2.06 over the bars and landed on a pine tree root. I did'nt have surgery just the figure eight brace and a sling. It took 4 weeks before it feet like the bone had knitted back together at this point it was a big relief and i had my first off road ride after 8 weeks. it was still quite tender but for some reason it did'nt hurt at all to ride allthough I was taking it very gently. I attibute my quick recovery to staying very still for the first few weeks powering the calsium rich foods and letting it heal.. Lots of dvd's and reading... when I first went to physiotherapythe guy was a triathalete and encouraged me to ride even if it was on a trainer as it would get the blood pumping and maintain some aerobic fitness he also got me to squeeze a stress ball as much as i could with my right hand, and with my elbow bent 90rotate my lower arm from straight in front out to the side. he said this helps all the muscles around the shoulder blade from wasting and also the forarm. Oh and Im also your age 42 so good luck with your recovery.. and I swear the down time makes you a better rider


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

Don't under estimate the benefits proper nutrition and supplements can....... ahhh, you've heard it before!


----------



## Sawczyn (Sep 28, 2005)

Broke my left CB about 5 weeks ago out near the end of it. Had a high speed trip over the bars onto a tree root. Consultant said up to 3 months to mend due to limited blood flow. I have been busy eating calcium supplements and calcium rich foods - really seems to work. The bone felt like it had knitted after about 3 weeks. Got a bit over confident after three and a half weeks and drank a bit too much jagermeister resulting in a re-break. Gutted! Anyhow, it feels like its knitting again and Im staying well clear of booze until its fully mended. Have just started riding again on the trainer to try and keep fitness up and to increase the blood flow to extremities. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

For some reason displaced collar bone fractures take forever to heal, like 8 or 9 months. I'm sitting home with a fractured thumb at the moment, those are relatively quick. Jut do what your MD tells you or it could take even longer. Welcome to the club...


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

Sawczyn said:


> Got a bit over confident after three and a half weeks and drank a bit too much jagermeister resulting in a re-break. Gutted! Anyhow, it feels like its knitting again and Im staying well clear of booze until its fully mended. Have just started riding again on the trainer to try and keep fitness up and to increase the blood flow to extremities. Ill let you know how it goes.


Good luck. I feel your pain. I broke mine about 5 weeks ago as well. Had surgery and everything was feeling really good after 3 weeks. Then I tripped over the cord leading from guitar to amp and fell. Hurt for a couple weeks, but is feeling better now. I am out the door after this post to see what the Doc has to say


----------



## Sawczyn (Sep 28, 2005)

bikingbob said:


> Good luck. I feel your pain. I broke mine about 5 weeks ago as well. Had surgery and everything was feeling really good after 3 weeks. Then I tripped over the cord leading from guitar to amp and fell. Hurt for a couple weeks, but is feeling better now. I am out the door after this post to see what the Doc has to say


Hope the news is good! I can only manage about half an hour on the guitar at the mo before it hurts and even that is limited. Guitaring and biking screwed up in one go. Nightmare!


----------



## OneOnOne (May 16, 2005)

*Check this guy out....*

Give him a look, he does some outstanding work within the motocross community

http://www.sandersclinic.net/


----------



## 5280 guy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Me too*

Hello. New to the forum. I have a comminuted closed fracture of the right collar bone with 2 breaks. My question is: Do the calcium supps work? If so, any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. One buddy told me "bone up"; which is a bovine supplement,is good? Any word on increased susceptibility to kidney stones from the added calcium intake? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bikingbob (Jan 11, 2007)

5280 guy said:


> Hello. New to the forum. I have a comminuted closed fracture of the right collar bone with 2 breaks. My question is: Do the calcium supps work? If so, any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. One buddy told me "bone up"; which is a bovine supplement,is good? Any word on increased susceptibility to kidney stones from the added calcium intake? Thanks in advance for the help.


Sorry to hear about the break. I can't give you any pros or cons on supplements. My initial thought is if there was some miracle product out there it would be sold by prescription and your Dr would have you on it.

You might want to check this website:

http://www.hanskellner.com/archives/2003/06/14/broken_clavicle_collar_bone.html

Good luck on a speedy recovery.


----------



## 5280 guy (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and the advice. The article by Hans was informative with good links to other stories.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

"The key to healing it fast is to avoid diet soda and antacids as they contain calcium carbonate which I'm told prevents absorbtion of calcium."

I read that calcium carbonate was the most bio-available form of calcium there is- i.e. lets the body absorb it if it needs it, but that most supplements, shell based types, are so bio-unavailable that they're a waste. Also, in reading my diet soda can, I don't see any calcium carbonate in it. I did hear that the phosphoric acid wasn't good for bones (and that is a diet soda ingredient), but, knocking on wood, I've had some fairly bad falls without any breaks and I drink diet soda regularly.


----------



## Y5e7t5i (Apr 21, 2007)

I was told to take 2 Tums or Rolaids a day and that would be all the calcium I'd need. I too fractured my clavilce on April 20, not as bad as this though. I'm pretty much healed up and back on the bike, but nothing but easy flats for now.


----------

